# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Budgie

## DimitrisPas13

Σήμερα το απόγευμα οι γονείς μου μου κάναν δώρο ένα budge ενός χρονού...μόλις το έπιασα με δάγκωσε πολύ δυνατά...φοβάται ή είναι επιθετικό;Επίσης πως μπορώ να το μάθω να κάθετε στο χέρι μου;

----------


## Efthimis98

Να χαιρεσαι το νεο σου φιλο!  :Happy: 

Απο τωρα ειναι πολυ νωρις για ολα αυτα!Το επιασες,και σε δαγκωσε!Δεν επρεπε να το πιασεις διοτι το εχεις σοκαρει περισσοτερο!
Εμ αλλαξε περιβαλλον εμ το πιανεις με τα χερια!?
Λοιπον,αστο καποιες μερες να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον,μολις αρχισει να τρωει κανονικα,να ''κραζει'' τοτε εχει πλεον συνηθισει το νεο του σπιτι!
Για την εκπαιδευση τωρα!
Δεν πρεπει να το πιεζεις διοτι με αυτο το τροπο σε ''απαιχθανεται'' πιο πολυ!Πρεπει να βρεις το αδυνατο σημειο του!Τι εννοω με το αδυναμο σημειο,διαφορες τροφες που απολαμβανει να τρωει!Οι παπαγαλοι συνηθως αρεσκονται στο να τρωνε παστελακια και διαφορες λιπαρες τροφες!Εσυ ομως δεν πρεπει να το παρακανεις!
Αυτο που σου συνιστω και σε ολους τους αλλους ειναι να διαβαζουμε για τις αναγκες του πτηνου μας!
Εγω για παραδειγμα,διαβαζα απο το καλοκαιρι ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ και παλυ δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ''ειδικος'',γιατι απλουστατα ποτε κανεις δεν ξερει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!Στην θεωρια ολα ειναι ευκολα και απλα!Αλλα στην πραξη ολα δυσκολευουν!Γι' αυτο κι εγω ρωταω πολλα πραγματα στους πιο εμπειρους απο εμενα!Που εχουν και εκτρεφουν το ειδος που μου αρεσει!
Αυτο που θελω να σου τονισω ειναι οτι Η ΠΡΑΞΗ ειναι πιο δυσκολη απο την ΘΕΩΡΙΑ!Επιπλεον,Αφου ειναι σχετικα μικρο,αυτο ειναι ενα πλεονεκτημα στο να του μαθεις να κανει μια υγιεινη διατροφη!Να του βαζεις φρουτα και λαχανικα 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα!Και επσης να σου πω οτι τα stick με μελι και διαφορα αλλα γλυκισματα πρεπει να αποφευγονται,αλλα για την εκπαιδευση τους,μπορουν να κανουν θαυματα!Θυμισου ΟΧΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΕΣ!
Σουπιοκοκκαλο καθημερινα μεσα,οπως και φρεσκο νερο και σπορια,οπου ειναι η βασικη τροφη!Επισης,για αυτο το ερωτημα :




> Επίσης πως μπορώ να το μάθω να κάθετε στο χέρι μου;


ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ!!!Πρεπει να εχετε και να δημιουργησεε εμπιστοσυνη!
Ειναι οντως το πιο δυσκολο κομματι στην εκπαιδευση του παπαγαλου!Τι χρειαζεται ; Ενα θα σου πω,χρειαζεται 3 πραγματα,λιγα αλλα τα πιο δυσκολα :

1.Υπομονη
2.Επιμονη
3.Αγαπη και φροντιδα (πανε μαζι,δινοντας του φροντιδα,δημιουργητε η αγαπη)

Οριστε ενα πολυ καλο αρθρο σχετικα με την φροντιδα των Budgie!

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*Και για οσοο αναφορα την διατροφη τους,δες πια φρουτα επιτρεπονται!Παντα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΛΥΜΜΕΝΑ και ΣΤΕΓΝΩΜΕΝΑ!

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

----------


## stelios7

Ειναι ευκολο στα μπατζι να τα μαθεις να καθονται στο χερι σου καμια σχεση με τα λοβ μπερτ το οτι σε δαγκωσε ειναι φισιολογικο αφου εχει περασει πολλα ειναι κουρασμενο και φοβισμενο και  βρισκετε σε ενα εντελος αγνωστο περιβαλον για αυτο. Για να το εκπαιδευσεις αρχικα θελει πολυ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ δευτερον θελει κεχρι σε τσαμπι σε τετοια μορφηhttp://www.google.gr/imgres?q=%CE%BA...cvqz1Cg&zoom=1 Επιτα βαζεις ενα τσαμπι μεσα στο κλουβι κρεμασμενο και το αφινεις μια μερα μετα το βγαζεις και του δεινεις παντα με ηρεμμες κινισεις κεχρι κρατοοντας το απο την ακρι του τσαμπιου σιγα σιγα πας πιο κοντα το χερι σου κρατοντας το κεχρι απο ποιο μεσα μπορεις μετα απο μερες που θα σε εμπιστευεται να παρεις ενα ξυλακι και να το κρατας στο αριστερο σου χερι πχ και με το δεξι δωστου κεχρι και βαλε το ξυλακι κοντα στην κηλια του απομακρυνε το κεχρι ωστε να ανεβει πανω στο ξυλακι, μετα σιγα σιγα βαζεις απο την ακρι που κραταγες το ξυλακι και το ειχες σαν προεκταση του δαχτυλου σου ποιο μεσα και ποιο μεσα οσπου να φτασεισ σε ενα σημειο οπου το πουλι θα παταει στο δαχτυλο σου και οχι στο ξυλακι. Μην το επιχειρισεις αμεσως τωρα αφησε το περιπου 15-20 μερες να μαθει το τοπιο και εσενα για αρχη πηγαινε κοντα στο κλουβι σφιρα του και μιλα του για να σε μαθει καλα ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΡΕΜΕΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ καληεπητυχια και να ξερεις δεν ειναι ευκολο κανεις δεν το πετυχε με την πρωτη θελει καθημερινη δουλεια και προσπαθεια και για αρκετο καιρο μην κανεις βιαστικες κινησεις δεν θα σε οφελισουν και διαβασε οσα περισοτερα μπορεις για το ειδος τους. ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

να χαιρεσαι τον φτερωτο σου φιλο...αν και με προλαβαν και εδωσαν τις απαντησεις τα παιδια πιο πανω που θα ηθελα να δωσω και εγω...χαχα...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗειναι αυτο που θα σου πω εγω με την σειρα μου...!!!υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν...καλη επιτυχια...αν και θα περιμενουμε και νεα απο τον φιλο σου να μας λες....φιλικα αλεξανδρος!!! ::

----------


## DimitrisPas13

τρώνε τα παπαγαλάκια τροφή για καναρίνια;...γιατί έχω δει πολλούς ανθρώπους που στα παπαγαλάκια τους βάζουν τροφή για καναρίνια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> τρώνε τα παπαγαλάκια τροφή για καναρίνια;...γιατί έχω δει πολλούς ανθρώπους που στα παπαγαλάκια τους βάζουν τροφή για καναρίνια!!!!


Αυτο απαγορευται!Και να πεις στους αλλους ανθρωπους να σταματησουν να το κανουν!
Πρωτον οι παπαγαλοι χρειαζονται διαφορετικο ειδος σπορων!Τα καναρινια αλλο!
Ειναι ενα μειγμα σπορων που απαιτει καθε διαφορετικο ειδος πουλιου να τρωει!Ο οργανισμος του,δεν απαιτει το πουλι..χαχαχ!!!
Δεν πρεπει να δινεις τελος παντων,εκτος κι αν εισαι σε εκτακτη αναγκη,οπου εχεις ξεμεινει απο τροφη παπαγαλων και τα μαγαζια που εφοδιαζεσαι εχουν κλεισει!Τοτε και μονο τοτε θα το κανεις αυτο!Και για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα,δεν θα λες θα το καθυστερησω λιγο αφου εχω τροφη καναρινιων να τους δινω!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

οκ ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

είναι καλό να κάθετε ο παπαγάλος στο χέρι χωρίς να φοβάται και χωρίς εκπαίδευση;

----------


## lagreco69

Καλο ειναι σημαινει οτι σε εμπιστευεται!! να σου ζησει ο μικρος σου!! ευχομαι να περασετε υπεροχες στιγμες μαζι!! και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!! αναμενουμε και φωτογραφιες του καποια στιγμη.  :Happy0159:

----------


## stelios7

Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι το καλυτερο και για τον παπαγαλο αλλα και για εμας μια μεγαλη ικανοποιηση να καθεται ο παπαγαλος στο χερι μας!!! Αλλα δεν βλεπω φωτογραφιες  :winky:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

προσπαθώ να το βγάλω από χθες...αλλά μόλις δει την φωτογραφική.... εξαφανίζετε...χθες πήγε κάτω από το κρεβάτι μου!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

οταν μπορεσεις βγαλε...εμεις περιμενουμε φωτο....ελπιζουμε συντομα..!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> οταν μπορεσεις βγαλε...εμεις περιμενουμε φωτο....ελπιζουμε συντομα..!!!!



τα κατάφερα πως ανεβάζω την φωτογραφία;

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Δημητρη, *Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## Efthimis98

Ορίστε ένα καλό άρθρο!  :Happy: 

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*Έχει για δύο εφαρμογές!
Imageshack και Photobucket!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Opps....με πρόλαβε α Δημήτρης!  :Happy: 
Χαχααχχααχα!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

:Rolleye0012: ......

----------


## DimitrisPas13

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/151/hpim1469a.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/hpim1466.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/hpim1465c.jpg/
ορίστε ο μικρούλης...!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο ειναι Δημητρη και πανεμορφο!! να σου ζησει και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## Panosfx

Πολυ ομορφο Δημητρη!Ξερεις ηλικια και φυλο;

----------


## DimitrisPas13

έχω προσέξει ότι μόλις του ακουμπάω με το δάχτυλο το ράμφος του κλείνει τα μάτια του!!!! επίσης όταν κάθετε στο κλουβί του σκύβει σαν να προσεύχεται και κλείνει τα μάτια του και μόλις ακούσει κάτι επανέρχεται και γίνεται πάλι ζωιρούλης!!!...είναι καλό αυτό;

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Πολυ ομορφο Δημητρη!Ξερεις ηλικια και φυλο;


1 χρονού και νομίζω αρσενικό γιατί πάνω από το ράμφος του είναι μοβ και γύρω από τις τρύπες των ρουθουνιών το είναι άσπρο...άρα λογικά αρσενικό!!!!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

1 χρονου απο πετ σοπ κι εκατσε στο δαχτυλο σου απο την 1η μερα;

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> 1 χρονου απο πετ σοπ κι εκατσε στο δαχτυλο σου απο την 1η μερα;


ναι είναι φανταστικό!!!!!!!!!ψάχνω για ένα θηλυκό αυτήν την στιγμή!!!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Οπα μη βιαζεσαι.Ασε να συνηθισει πρωτα εσενα και τον χωρο.Απο οτι διαβαζω δεν ειναι και ευκολο το ζευγαρωμα και η επιτυχια του.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Οπα μη βιαζεσαι.Ασε να συνηθισει πρωτα εσενα και τον χωρο.Απο οτι διαβαζω δεν ειναι και ευκολο το ζευγαρωμα και η επιτυχια του.



δεν θέλω για ζευγάρωμα αλλά για παρέα!!!!έχεις απάντηση σε αυτό;έχω προσέξει ότι μόλις του ακουμπάω με το δάχτυλο το ράμφος του κλείνει τα μάτια του!!!! επίσης όταν κάθετε στο κλουβί του σκύβει σαν να προσεύχεται και κλείνει τα μάτια του και μόλις ακούσει κάτι επανέρχεται και γίνεται πάλι ζωιρούλης!!!...είναι καλό αυτό;

----------


## Panosfx

Το οτι κλεινει τα ματακια του μολις τον ακουμπας πιστευω το κανει γιατι θελει χαδια.Ετσι εκανε κι ο δικος μου.Ομως αυτο ειναι περιεργο για ενα παπαγαλακι που το εχεις μολις 1 μερα και ειναι 1 ετους.
Για το αλλο μηπως νυσταζει γιατι ειναι κουρασμενο;

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Το οτι κλεινει τα ματακια του μολις τον ακουμπας πιστευω το κανει γιατι θελει χαδια.Ετσι εκανε κι ο δικος μου.Ομως αυτο ειναι περιεργο για ενα παπαγαλακι που το εχεις μολις 1 μερα και ειναι 1 ετους.
> Για το αλλο μηπως νυσταζει γιατι ειναι κουρασμενο;


για το δεύτερο τι να κάνω δηλαδή να τον κλείσω νωρίτερα το βράδυ να κοιμηθεί;

----------


## Panosfx

Δεν ειμαι ο πλεον αρμοδιος για να εχω μια σιγουρη απαντηση.
Αστο λιγο να ξεκουραστει αν παιζεις συνεχεια μαζι του και παρακολουθησε το.
Βεβαια ας απαντησει καποιος που ξερει καλυτερα απο μενα.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Δεν ειμαι ο πλεον αρμοδιος για να εχω μια σιγουρη απαντηση.
> Αστο λιγο να ξεκουραστει αν παιζεις συνεχεια μαζι του και παρακολουθησε το.
> Βεβαια ας απαντησει καποιος που ξερει καλυτερα απο μενα.


οκ...τι βιταμίνες πρέπει να του αγοράσω;

----------


## ananda

Δημήτρη γειά σου...
να χαίρεσαι το φιλαράκι σου..
νομίζω λίγη μελέτη σε ποστ του φόρουμ σχετικά με τα μπάτζι θα σου έλυνε πολλές απορίες 
και θα σε βοηθούσε για την συνέχεια...
και πάλι να το χαίρεσαι,είναι και πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## daffy

Συνονόματε Δημήτρη, πολύ ομορφούλη το παπαγαλάκι σου! Για ηλικία πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μικρότερο από 1 έτους, γιατι οι ρίγες στο κεφαλάκι του ακόμη υπάρχουν! Αν έβγαζες καλύτερη φώτο ίσως από τα μάτια να καταλαβαίναμε, (ανάλογα με το αν η ίριδα είναι άσπρη ή όχι ), όταν γενιούνται έχουν μεγάλα μαύρα μάτια και μετά τους 6-8 μήνες εμφανίζεται ή ήριδα (το άσπρο των ματιών). Για το φύλλο δεν είμαι σίγουρος ίσως κάποιος πιο έμπειρος να μας πει, θα έλεγα μάλον θυληκό γιατί φένεται προς το άσπρο-μπλε και αν δεν είναι ενήλικο το παπαγαλάκι τότε μάλον θυληκό.. Αυτά από εμένα να σου ευχηθώ να παράσεις πολύ όμορφες στιγμές με το πουλάκι σου και αγάπη και υπομονή και όλα τα άλλα θα έρθουν!

----------

